# Any Halloween Costume Ideas?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, I know it's May, and it's still 180 days until Halloween, but it's never too early to be figuring out exactly what you're wanting to strive for to WOW them at a party or a House you're haunting. I think I have an idea, and perusing the *Fright Catalog* that company may have just what I'm looking for, much of it anyway.

I'm once again reading the _Necroscope Series._ The Vampires throughout are not Lilith's limp wristed panty boys, rather, they are hideous creatures with appetites enchanced by the Vampiric Creatures that possess their bodies. These Vampires are called WAMPHYRI. I've found some stuff in our sponsors catalog that could have me transformed into one of these creatures in nothing flat. No Lestat or Louis for this kid. I like my monsters ready to rip your throat out and spill blood. The Wamphyri are the most evil creatures ever created. These wonderful books were written by British Horror Writer, Brian Lumley, and I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM. So *Fright Catalog* will be what I consult when I get ready to do my shopping. Beware all you puny humans! Who will save your miserable hides from the red wrath of the WAMPHYRI!!! MWAH-HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just remember to click a link here and buy that way.  Damn, that was totally shameless.

I may revert back to my "Zombie-F" costume (aka I wish I was King Diamond but not really). They do have some sweet stuff there at the Fright Catalog. My only requirement is not to use a mask. Most masks look pretty damn good, but you lose visibility when wearing one, and you can't project your voice as well when wearing one.

Maybe I should stop being lazy and finally get around to dying a lab coat green and doing the Dr. Forrester costume I keep blabbing about.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol... Hey being a pretty boy vampire isn't so bad... More deadly cause you don't know when they are coming.  

Anyway I am not exactly sure yet. I like to be Victoria from Hellsing. She is a vampire. I like to see if I can make her outfitt. ^^


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

I wish I knew how to sew good but maybe if I practice now maybe I could make my own costume if not I was thinking of maybe buying a costume from Fright Catalog they have some pretty cool Halloween costumes. This year I might pick a Vampira, or maybe Carrie how does that sound? Or maybe the bride of Frankenstein she's cool but I have no Frankenstein so I guess that's out. Hmm, I have more time to think maybe Morticia on the Addams Family is pretty cool with her long dark hair and pale complexion and dark appearance. Ack it's hard to pick lolz


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Fortunately there's still plenty of time.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I've started work on my own 'home-made' Leatherface mask... which is absolutely perfect because this year we're going to throw a "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" themed dinner party -- and the decorations and costumes we're working on are great! I have a feeling it'll be the best Halloween ever.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Well Last year I was Freddy and a friend of mine was Jason...you can see pics here Halloween Pics

The glove is a real copper and metal one made by Anders at nightmaregloves.com the head is actually foam latex prosthetics that are glued to my face...so much nicer being able to make facial expressions  I used my own teeth and just colored them with tooth enamel from the costume shop. The left had is also a foam latex prosthetic I made. The hat and sweater I weathered myself. As for this year I will do Freddy at least once, as well as The Phantom of the Opera based on the original Lon chaney Version, I am working on the makeup sculpture right now. I also plan to do a Punisher costume based on the new Movie staring Thomas Jane.

Aaron


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Those were really cool pics!


----------

